# The Keto Thread



## J.L. Allen (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey party people,

My wife and I have been trying to dive into a low carb/keto diet. For those who participate in such a diet (or "lifestyle" if we want to get all philosophical), what are your tips and tricks?

What the approaches with:
-desserts/ sweet tooth fixes
-favorite recipes
-pasta alternatives
-cheat days
-incorporating veggies
-hard/adult beverages


Also, how has the diet been effective for you? How long till you started seeing changes?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 2, 2019)

My only tip is to avoid the fake sugar. Just eat natural food and work on overcoming sugar addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2019)

6 years ago I did a keto diet before I'd ever heard of it. It was because my wife had some reactive hypoglycemic issues and I wanted to support her in reducing carb intake.

We canned up a lot of chicken soup with home grown vegetables, things like zucchini and green beans. I canned peppers in vinegar, too, and that made a nice garnish. Home grown turnips are not so glycemic, and were just as satisfying as potatoes.

We didn't eat bread, had real sugar ice cream, and didn't shy away from butter. For a change we'd roast pork or beef from time to time. Eggs and cheese for breakfast. We did blood glucose curves and satisfied ourselves with BGs in the 70s.

But over the course of a year my weight went from 175 to 162 pounds. I felt puny. I added bread and gradually got back to 175 or so, which is my high school weight.

My wife and I pretty much eat the same thing every day; variety is overrated for us. Never felt the need for a cheat day, but for some reason we no longer have ice cream. Frozen grapes from our vineyard satisfy the desire for sweets.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's my honest opinion. I lost about 70 pounds in 8 months. Half of it was with keto, the other half just regular dieting. I would recommend the latter.

For me it was as easy as eating whole foods: lean meat, nuts, whole grains, low-fat dairy, and fruits and veggies, counting calories, drinking pretty much only water, not really snacking, not eating after dinner, and doing about half an hour of exercise a day.

Trust me, if you do this you can lose weight real quick and it's a sustainable healthy long-term way of life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 2, 2019)

I found the keto diet to be brutal. Some people can do it and actually live with this diet. I have two co-workers who eat a keto diet as a lifestyle. I just can't. I love bread and potatoes WAY too much. I think eating mostly fresh foods with a small amount of bread/pasta/dessert is good. Eating ONLY when you're actually hungry and eating only until you're about 70% full is key too. Spurts of exercising (slow walking then fast walking then slow walking....) I heard helps you lose weight the best. Good luck and wish me luck too lol.


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 3, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> My wife and I have been trying to dive into a low carb/keto diet. For those who participate in such a diet (or "lifestyle" if we want to get all philosophical), what are your tips and tricks?


Well since you asked.............

First, I am not a doctor or medical professional. Ask your licensed physician before changing to this diet. The below is based on my personal experience and the most important thing is to find a diet *YOU* can do and one that *YOUR* body reacts positively to.

I enjoy the ketogenic diet including the discipline and creativity it takes to stick to it.

I have been doing the Ketogenic Diet since June 2018. I have only taken a 3-week break on a work trip to Mexico (trying to be polite to my host). Why did I start? I was pushing 180 (5'8") when I started the diet. Initially, I got on the diet because I was going to be taking a long break from weight lifting to let an injury heal, thus I began to diet to counter balance any potential weight gain from not burning as many calories. I have dropped as low as 164lbs initially losing anywhere from 1-5lb per month. I plan to pick back on weight lifting after I have a cyst (in wrist) removed in September and I plan to stay on the diet. You can gain muscle while on this diet! Why do I still do it? I feel better, I can control my weight better, and I can eat ALOT of food (keto food) and still loose weight. Further, I had a wellness check prior to the diet and I had another one 10 months in. Now, I was healthy before...and after 10 months of keto I was still healthy with a lower body fat %. My wife initially started it with me, but lasted only 1 month. Like @OPC'n , she just was not able to cut loose every carbohydrate weighing her down.... However, my wife has been my biggest support with regard to meal prep and cooking new things. So you can breath because I have an answer to all your recipe questions. First some tips for initiation:

1. When you start, cut the carbs as low as you can...you will need to anticipate the "keto flu" within the first 2 weeks. The harder you initially cut carbs the shorter the "keto flu" should be. For me this happened during week 2 for about 3 days I felt foggy and stuffy. I have only had the "keto flu" twice, initially and after my return from a 3-week trip to Mexico. After the "keto flu" passes you should feel great. When your body initially moves into ketosis your metabolic processes adapt (burning fat for energy vs. burning carbs). You may also initially have less energy, but this greatly changed for me after about 2 months. I now have just as much energy if not more. I also recommend ordering some ketone urine test strips to use for the first month. This will tell you if you are making enough ketones to be considered in ketosis (and get you excited when your strip turns purple). Once you have done keto for a few months you will not need the strips because you can feel when you are in and/or kicked out of ketosis. Further, the strips do not serve as good indicators after a few months because your body does not waste as many ketones (through urine) because it has fully adjusted to burning them for energy. I usually try to stay below 30 carbs/per day, which allows me to have the occasional craft beer. That brings me to tip # 2.

2. I cheat HARD (Nutty Professor Hard) for a full 24-hour cycle once per month. 1 cheat day for every 30 keto days. I highly recommend this. So far I have never been fully kicked out of Keto with this cheat day structure, in other words I have not had to go through the "keto flu" after my cheat day was over, but easily transition right back into ketosis by hitting the fats hard the following day. I stopped carb counting once I had done the diet 3-4 months because I could feel if I was close to being kicked out of ketosis. This frequency helps me stay motivated and my kids love it because they know they too will get to reap the benefits of "Daddy's Cheat Day".

Now for your questions on what I call "keto hacks":



Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -desserts/ sweet tooth fixes


- *Cinnamon Pig Skins* (add heavy whip cream spray can for dipping): https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AccxxgYDRT5RhMmzCsKjvBxMyP0of7Zg-4ZViKVWnxYY2oOznctpP7k/
- *Keto Cheesecake Brownies *(I have to fight my kids for these kinda good): https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703756180040180/
- Coke Zero or other 0 carb soda (this is very helpful at first for a quick fix)
- A spoon of all natural peanut butter (look at ingredients and make sure there are only 2- roasted peanuts and salt...Walmart Great Value has a good one)



Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -favorite recipes


 You can likely make many of your current favorite dishes with small adjustments.
- *Crack Dip Stuffed Bell Peppers* (yes this is literally that addicting):
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703756178579743/
-*Chicken Cordon Bleu*:https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703756172563926/
-*Fathead Pizza* (easiest/simplest one I have found):
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/703756179300453/
-*Tacos with shredded cheese taco shells* (I let mine harden on a folded paper plate):https://www.lowcarbmaven.com/low-carb-taco-shells-recipe-cheese/
-*Lasagna with layered sliced zucchini *(pick a low carb sauce or make your own):
https://healthyrecipesblogs.com/zucchini-lasagna/



Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -pasta alternatives


- Zucchini Noddle or Thin Sliced Zucchini
- Cauliflower Rice (Substitute for rice)
- Spaghetti Squash


Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -cheat days


I do 1-24 hour cheat day per 30 keto days.


Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -incorporating veggies


At the end of the day eat veggies, but keep the fat high with cooking in butter or olive oil. Consider melting cheese on them and/or adding bacon. Moderation. Avoid potatoes (yes even sweet ones), corn, and beans.


Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> -hard/adult beverages


Honestly, I would love to have Jameson Whiskey in the house more often, but it gets expensive and I like a good brew too. So usually I just drink a light beer (Michelob-Ultra) while doing yard work or I will have a single craft beer with the guys and I have no issue staying in ketosis. When we go out, my go to drink is actually a dirty martini with extra green olives.

P.S. My ultimate favorite keto smash eat-out meal are the parmesan garlic bone-in wings from Wingstop! Further, I am on the road a good bit, so often I eat a bag of pig skins or hit a burger drive-through skipping the bun and ketchup.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 3, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Well since you asked.............
> 
> First, I am not a doctor or medical professional. Ask your licensed physician before changing to this diet. The below is based on my personal experience and the most important thing is to find a diet *YOU* can do and one that *YOUR* body reacts positively to.
> 
> ...


Ok, here goes. Do low carb to avoid diabetes(runs on both sides of my family) and to control sugar craving. I can’t seem to control how much sugar I want so low carb/Keto has been the solution. Also, with calories in/calories out dieting I was always hungry. Always. With Keto, carb cravings dissipate in several weeks. Been eating this way for about 3 years. At church potlucks I go for the salads.

1. Avoid all things white except cauliflower.
2. Avoid anything that grows underground.
3. No natural sugar, use artificials sparingly. 
4. Two cheat days per year.
5. Gave up my Guinness completely. Now only occasional spirits with fresh squeezed lime.
6. Be aware of carb creep.
7. Don’t be afraid of saturated fat. It’s your friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 3, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Well since you asked.............
> 
> First, I am not a doctor or medical professional. Ask your licensed physician before changing to this diet. The below is based on my personal experience and the most important thing is to find a diet *YOU* can do and one that *YOUR* body reacts positively to.
> 
> ...


For pasta, Mann’s kohlrabi fettuccini noodles are great. They leave any watery zucchini noodles in the dust. Grant, I got the shredded cheese to make those taco shells but haven’t done it yet because I need to come up with a chicken mixture for the filling. Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 3, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> At church potlucks I go for the salads.


Haha...I always end up eating roast and deviled eggs. I am blessed most fellowship meals because my Pastor’s wife makes a Keto dessert!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 3, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> eggs


While you are enjoying your deviled eggs, make sure you stay away from eggistential [existential] philosophy. Oh well I tried to make it fit, but it did not eggactly fit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Aug 3, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> While you are enjoying your deviled eggs, make sure you stay away from eggistential [existential] philosophy. Oh well I tried to make it fit, but it did not eggactly fit


Easy now..wasn't Our Lord in the dessert 40 days?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Aug 5, 2019)

This is gold. I really appreciate it. I've done keto years before and had a lot of success. It, as a diet goes, leaves me the most satisfied. Other methods are not satisfying at all.


----------



## LilyG (Aug 10, 2019)

I transitioned from years of "paleo" to keto a year and a half ago. Did it initially to lose some baby weight, but I felt so good (read: better than I ever have!) that I kept going. Dont think I will ever stop!

Just had a cute keto baby, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 10, 2019)

LilyG said:


> Just had a cute keto baby, too.


That looks delicious. Can you share the recipe? We might eat it for dinner next week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LilyG (Aug 10, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> That looks delicious. Can you share the recipe? We might eat it for dinner next week.



She is delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 12, 2019)

The cinnamon pig skin with whipped topping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Aug 16, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> View attachment 6236
> The cinnamon pig skin with whipped topping.


That looks delightful.

Also, have you considered being a hand model?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

